

1936: GM, Firestone, Standard Oil. "Perhaps you can guess where this is going." - jdnier
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/commute/2013/05/very-brief-history-why-its-so-hard-get-brooklyn-queens/5738/

======
jdnier
This was a conspiracy theory I always heard growing up in Michigan -- that the
auto companies had bought up the trolleys in Detroit so people would have to
buy cars. It's good to finally see the historical basis.

~~~
acqq
In the article is also the link to:
[http://www.intransitionmag.org/archive_stories/streetcar_sca...](http://www.intransitionmag.org/archive_stories/streetcar_scandal.aspx)

And Wikipedia has:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Motors_streetcar_conspi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Motors_streetcar_conspiracy)

~~~
jdnier
Both are really good articles. Thanks.

------
jdnier
"Starting in the 1920s, a company called National City Lines started buying up
street car lines, then mostly privately owned. In 1936, the company became a
holding company owned equally by General Motors, Firestone Tire, Standard Oil
of California, and Phillips Petroleum. Perhaps you can guess where this is
going."

